
Study calls into question chemical messenger’s role in autism - otoburb
https://www.spectrumnews.org/news/study-calls-question-chemical-messengers-role-autism/
======
otoburb
The actual paper is here:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30282698](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30282698)
but you need to have a subscription.

